# Backlight goes dark until "boot camp companion" starts(Windows 8.1)(Core2Duo MacBook)



## 2 Bunny (Mar 10, 2012)

*Backlight goes dark until "boot camp companion" starts(Windows 8.1)(Core2Duo MacBook)*

I just recently got done setting up Windows 8.1 on this circa-2006 Core2Duo MacBook (what an undertaking!) and was wondering about an issue I've been having with the backlight sometimes not turning on until I've logged in and "boot camp companion" starts. Basically what happens is: post/gray screen (backlight on) > windows 8 booting (backlight still on) > login screen (backlight is off) > desktop (backlight turns on the second "boot camp companion" loads and all is fine for the remainder of the session).

Interestingly, it doesn't seem to do this every time either. It seems like if I start it plugged in, the problem is sometimes bypassed. Also noteworthy is that logging off without shutting down does not trigger the problem, and if I manually do a full shutdown (as opposed to the windows 8 default "hybrid" shutdown) through the command prompt, the problem also does not manifest. I like the startup speed advantage of the hybrid shutdown; is there a way to get around this issue without disabling that feature?

Any ideas?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Backlight goes dark until "boot camp companion" starts(Windows 8.1)(Core2Duo MacB*

The problem is that that Mac is not supported to run Windows 8, therefore the driver package with Boot Camp for that Mac doesn't have the correct files to make it work right. This also explains why it was an ordeal. You're on your own with this one unless you find someone that has written drivers.


----------



## 2 Bunny (Mar 10, 2012)

*good 'nuf?*



sinclair_tm said:


> The problem is that that Mac is not supported to run Windows 8, therefore the driver package with Boot Camp for that Mac doesn't have the correct files to make it work right. This also explains why it was an ordeal. You're on your own with this one unless you find someone that has written drivers.


Seems supported to me. I don't have a whole lot of issues with drivers and everything seems to work fine, aside from the issue with the backlight not coming on until "boot camp companion" starts and a few other minor troubles. There's no reason a Core2 Duo machine like that wouldn't be able to run Windows 8 that I can think of.

The neither-win-nor-lose ending is that I just disabled hybrid shutdown to sidestep the problem. Startup and shutdown aren't quite as rapid, but still reasonable, so I'm good with it.


----------

